
Another TSA Agent Accused of iPad Theft - raju
http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/tsa-agent-accused-ipad-theft/story?id=17892885
======
dragonbonheur
More people are killed by cattle or cars or cigarettes per year than by
terrorists. What's the probability of a TSA agent doing something
inappropriate? This only shows Bin Laden won the war on terror.

